

Beer and Programming Language Pairing Suggestions - jbranchaud
http://blog.shawnhermans.com/2013/01/beer-and-programming-language-pairing.html

======
joshguthrie
Seriously? This article was written yesterday and javascript is still seen as
"the only way to deliver code on demand to a browser". Sorry, but I love
javascript and it's all been running in my console for the last 6 months.

So yeah, blabla "no offense intended", yadda "it's all good fun" yadda,... But
most of those beers are pretty american-centric and thus...most of this
article is not even remotely funny.

But still, programming language fanboyism CAN be funny, as evidenced with this
Quora answer regarding "Programming languages in Layman's terms":
<http://qr.ae/1tlQs>

------
snogglethorpe
Ugh. Programming language fanboyism is still pretty cringe-inducing, even if
you pair it with beer fanboyism...

